# Alignment problems?



## c.castillo (Apr 5, 2005)

I own a '04 Nissan Titan Crew Cab XE, and I've been having problems with the brakes and the ALIGNMENT. My truck has 28,000 miles right now (All highway miles; 19 trips from South Texas to Houston within the past 10 months). I've taken my truck to my local dealership at 7,000/11,000/17,000/22,000/27,000 miles. The reason I took it in was: the brake judder and alignment problems. My tires have been wearing out pretty bad on the inside. They aligned it everytime except at 22,000 because they changed the whole brake system. At 17,000 miles, my tires were so worn out, so they were nice enough to replace all four tires with new ones. Since my truck had a history of alignment problems, they did all this work free of charge. I recently took it in again at 27,000 miles for the same problem (front tires wearing out/ brake judder), and they told me they could do my alignment, but they couldn't do anything with the tires. I called Nissan, and they told me they currently don't have any mechanical problems with the alignment. They also said the cause of my alignment problems were my driving habits or driving conditions (something like that). Could alignment problems be related to the brake judder problems?? I'm not too excited about having to buy new tires when they're only 10,000 miles old. Does anybody have alignment problems with their truck? Maybe I'm the only one because I'm already at 28,000 miles. Please let me know if this is happening to you.


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

driving habit, bs bs bs! I got rid of my Armada after a year because of all the problems I had with it, one being my alignment. My tires were completely bald on the inside and decently bald on the outside. My rears were almost illegal. My dealer swore that the alignment was right on track, and Nissan swore they weren't covered under warranty. I've seen a few posts in other forums with the same problem. Had a friend drive behind me one day w/o saying anything. First thing she said was my tires were actually bending in, noticeably. 

Good luck dealing with this issue, don't know what to tell you besides you're definately not in this boat alone. :lame:


----------



## siroiszoo (May 20, 2009)

I know this thread is years old but I am having a similar problem. If you are still out there, I would like to know if you ever figured out the alignment problem?? My mechanic is completely stumped as to how to fix the alignment so it will quit eating the tires off the front end.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

How often do you rotate your tires. But all nissans wear on the inside tread on the wheels that are not the driving wheels. FWD cars wear on the rear, RWD wear on the front. They have you rotate your tires every 2 oil changes. From the ones I've seen that do rotate, they don't have problems.


----------



## siroiszoo (May 20, 2009)

rotate every other oil change. Just like they say. But it wore so bad that it ruined the tires in less that 5,000 miles.

Nissan keeps insisting the truck has been wrecked but I know for a fact it hasn't unless it was wrecked before they put it on the showroom floor.


----------

